

Coder looking for an artist (generalist) as a cofounder - thedaywillcome

Hi, I'm a technical person (coder) and I'm looking for a potential co-founder who is an artist (no real focus, more of a generalist.. who has experience with web design but hopefully also with after effects and things like Vue and RealFlow, Maya/Max etc). It would also be nice if you are familiar with writing/SEO/marketing (or are willing to learn). I'm not great at Photoshop but I can get stuff done.. it would however be nice to have someone who is really strong in this area.<p>If you are interested in "human computer interaction", fitness, and music  (perhaps video games too).. then maybe we can work together so email me at  thedaywillcome2010[]gmail[]com if you want to learn more.<p>Notes: Commitment right now can be part time for about a year.. after that I think it should be realistic we should consider this more of a full time thing. And as a full disclaimer I do not have funding and frankly I hope to be able to do without it for as long as possible (maybe we will make it all the way without it :P). I'm located in the Bay Area but you don't have to be.<p>Thanks guys.
======
thedaywillcome
Sorry guys, gmail is giving me a 500 error on this given account so please use
thedaywillcome2010[]ymail[]com

PS: I have actually started working on this project already... been doing some
tests to make sure what I have in mind is possible. Lots to be done though.

Thanks again.

